# Chief complaints: "URI" / "Flu-like symptoms"



## phillipmanning (Nov 20, 2009)

One patient comes in with cc of URI. Another one comes in with cc of "flu like symptoms". Detailed and/or comprehensive History and Exams are performed. We have some EDMD's who feel that if chest x-ray is performed and Rx given, either is a level 4 (and especially if influenza test is also ordered). Their reasoning is they are trying to rule out bronchitis, pneumonia, H1N1 being pervasive in the area, etc. What is everyone's else take on this.  Level 4 or Level 3?  No other co-morbidities or chornic illnesses, these are otherwise healthy patients. Thanks.


----------



## sam_son  (Nov 21, 2009)

hi 
In my point of view if 3 labs and 1 xray is ordered we can give level4,
And x- ray, Rx give & check for Temparature if it is high,  we can go to level 4. check for whether the x ray is intrepreated by ed physician it also increases the level.


----------



## ashack63 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Level 4*

Hi
I agree, if the xry was interp by MD and RX was prescribed. Mod to Hi complexity
Anne


----------

